# making my own KO's over concentric KO's



## RJEJ84 (Sep 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if its a code violation to make my own KO's over top of Concentric KO's? I know ive done it commercial, but never residential. I need 3 KO's in the bottom of a meter base and it only has 2 up to 4" Ko's. I need (2) 2 1/2 and (1) 4".

THanks


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It makes Johnny Ives go absolutely nuts when he sees that..


----------



## RJEJ84 (Sep 18, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> It makes Johnny Ives go absolutely nuts when he sees that..


????


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RJEJ84 said:


> ????


Designed the Iphone.........


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Just use the two 4" ones and take one into a small trough


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Having been in this situation before I am curious about the code issue also.


----------



## RJEJ84 (Sep 18, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Just use the two 4" ones and take one into a small trough


I like this.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Ever since I started using those carbide hole saws for ko's I wish no panels came with knockouts.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Just use the two 4" ones and take one into a small trough


A very practical solution, but this does not answer the op's question. I wish b4t and bbq would come argue about this.........


----------



## humbled1 (Dec 3, 2013)

I had the same issue once. I went down to the local steel plant had a couple pieces of aluminum plate cut out exact size as the top of my panel and riveted the two together inside and out and cut new holes. looked great and inspector had no prob with it. however I was worried about the UL listing being compromised.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

Ultrafault said:


> Ever since I started using those carbide hole saws for ko's I wish no panels came with knockouts.



This a million times yes. I hate knockouts. On a 6x6 or 8x8 fine. but any thing larger and it will normally piss me off.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I make knockouts, anywhere, anysize. I've never had a problem with inspections. Just do a clean job and don't butcher the existing knockouts and you should be alright. When all else fails, use big reducing washers to cover your mistake(s)!:thumbup:


----------

